# Wheatie balls



## AnglinAddict (Nov 22, 2004)

My son caught a big old carp about a month ago and has been hooked on fishing for them since. I've been cooking him up my dough ball recipe and he's been doing ok. This morning I took him to oshay and tried Wheatie balls with dr pepper. We tore em up. I've heard of people using wheaties before but never tried them. Its too easy. I'll never cook dough ball again.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

Also try ry crisp crackers put cracker on hook dip in water and turn into doughball.... Thing I like about them is you can trow a pack in tackle bag and always have bait..... Try this next time it really works.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

We used to use Wheaties when I was a kid in Big Walnut. Never needed a weight on your line. Just used creek water and made a ball. That would cast a mile on a spinning reel. I've never heard of anyone using Dr. Pepper before. I have heard of them using Red Soda. I'm sure most any of them would work. We caught so many out of Big Walnut. Lots of fun!!

Good luck
GarryS


----------



## Llew96 (Jun 26, 2014)

Dangit, now here's ANOTHER type of fishing I'm going to have to try


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Just remember not to get them to wet.... Add a little at a time. It works!!


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

I've never carp fished. What type/size hook and just let it sit on the bottom ?


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Try using some vanilla beans with your Dr pepper 
Just heat a can of pop on low add the vanilla in and let it cool down


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I still think plain old sweet corn from a can is best, hand full thrown out for chum.


----------



## MuskieDan (Nov 8, 2012)

Deazl666 said:


> I've never carp fished. What type/size hook and just let it sit on the bottom ?


Size 10-12 treble hook on 18" leader Carolina rigged with the lightest weight that will keep your bait still. Sit it still on the bottom and wait for the take.


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

We used to use Corn Flakes and bread mixture with vanilla added when we were kids. I think there are many better ideas out now.


----------



## AnglinAddict (Nov 22, 2004)

I've always made my own doughball. Equal parts flour and cornmeal. Get it wet and make a ball then stuff it in pantyhose and boil for a half hour. When done put it in a ziplock and dump a bunch of vanilla on it. When I was younger I used to dump whiskey on it, but I don't waste the whiskey anymore. I keep the rig simple. a 2/0 hook with a sinker tied on the line. Throw it out there and watch your pole so you don't lose it. I'll never cook that doughball again though because the wheaties were too easy and they really stay on the hook.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

GarryS said:


> We used to use Wheaties when I was a kid in Big Walnut. Never needed a weight on your line. Just used creek water and made a ball.
> Good luck
> GarryS


This is the key for me. Using the water from which you are fishing. We had a ton of fun on the Muskingum river with Wheaties balls. Take two handfuls of wheaties, with your hands together, dunk into water and pull out. Then start mashing it all together until you squish the water out and starts getting sticky like and make a ball. We would set it in the sun for a few, tear off a chunk, and mold it around a hook. A short toss instead of a 'heave-ho' cast worked to keep it on the hook. The carp will find it-be ready! We lost more poles because of these things.:B


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

I'll have to try that out. Carp are so much fun to catch. Almost all of them have size and power.


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

Through all the years of fishing I agree with buzzking. You have to use the water that you are fishing in to make the wheatie dough balls. i dont know why but it always made the difference for me. 

all thumbs


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

What type and size hook works best and what rig?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

> We used to use Wheaties when I was a kid in Big Walnut.


May have seen ya down there *GaryS*. 

Did the same when I was a kid. We used vanilla in ours as well when we could sneak it out of moms kitchen. 

We also used to take cotton balls and mix in with the Wheaties and vanilla mix. The cotton would help hold the Wheatie ball on the hook. 
A trick an old Italian guy taught us that we saw fishing for carp every night. He was the 1st person that ever explained/showed me how to bleed a fish. And, we saw him fishing one evening and he brought us down some carp he had breaded and deep fried for us to sample. It was surprisingly not 'fishy' tasting at all and very good. He said that in Italy, carp was a regularly eaten fish.

Also forgot to add...after you make your Wheatie ball, keep it wrapped in a damp rag so it doesn't dry out. Keep the rag/ball damp by quickly dipping it in where you're fishing throughout the evening.
That's not an old Italian trick but rather an old 'river rat' trick. lol


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I to used to fish the nut as a kid bass and carp as well as some gars in fact the first. Fish I ever got came from there by the far east recreation center, 
As a kid I mainly fished from main st. To the far east center


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Try adding some strawberry jello mix to your wheatie ball... Works like a charm helps hold it together and carp seem to be attracted to the sweetness of it...


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

If you run half of your flakes through the blender you'll get a tougher bait that will hold form & roll more uniform. 

Salt
Birdseed
oats
fish pellets 
all make killer additions to the American classic Wheaties


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

As you can see, there are many recipe's for Wheatie balls. 
Heck I've made some that smelled so good I wanted to eat them. 

A mixture of vanilla, honey or molasses is also good to use.

Whatever your choice of recipes, just make sure you mix it up good with your hands and knead it till it gets real sticky.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Glad to see others made good use of the Wheaties.. Heck I don't even remember how big of a hook we used. Maybe a 1/0 or a 2/0. We used Mitchell 300 back then. We fished just south of Morse Rd. Over by Gahanna. Never used a weight on the line. Everyones ideas should work fine. Good ole days.. I agree Buzzking. Just the creek water worked fine for us. 

Good luck
GarryS


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Boostedawdfun said:


> What type and size hook works best and what rig?


Our rig was pretty simple. We would thread a slip sinker on the line and tie a swivel to that main line. Then snap on a #4 or #2 snelled hook. A carolina rig of some sorts. When a fish would take the hook too deep to get out we would open the swivel and let it go (after cutting the loop off). Get another hook out of the pack of snelled hooks and we were good to go.


----------



## AnglinAddict (Nov 22, 2004)

Looks like I'm going with water from the spot I'm fishing next time. Save money on the dr pepper. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

> Looks like I'm going with water from the spot I'm fishing next time. Save money on the dr pepper. Thanks for the advice.


...and don't forget to take a little cotton with ya just in case you have trouble keeping the Wheaties on the hook.


----------



## gonefishin 50 (Jan 30, 2011)

zack2345 said:


> Try adding some strawberry jello mix to your wheatie ball... Works like a charm helps hold it together and carp seem to be attracted to the sweetness of it...


This is killer right here.....use to keep the bails opened on the reels, trying to catch a rod & reel before it hit the water was tough hahaha. When they took it they were gone.
Make it at the waters edge.


----------



## AnglinAddict (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm gonna try 1 pole plain Wheatie ball, 1 with dr pepper, 1 with strawberry jello, and 1 with vanilla. I'll do it this weekend hopefully and report back results.


----------

